# Last model of the year!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Quick and dirty: Tamiya's 1/48 P-51B, out of the box.

Pics:


P-51B


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Great looking bird! 🤙


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I agree. I could build that kit, paint it and decal it, and it wouldn't look nearly as good as John's. His attention to detail always knocks 'em out of the park.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice. You just barely made the year-end deadline!

Phillip1


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Phillip1 said:


> Nice. You just barely made the year-end deadline!
> 
> Phillip1


It was nerve-wracking. I'd have finished a week earlier, but I messed up the scoreboard decal on the nose. I ordered a second kit and paid Amazon extra for fast delivery, but it still took a week to get here. It arrived on the morning of the 29th. I spent the day blitzing the final weathering and dullcoating. Granted it was only a personal deadline for a personal project, but, dammit, I was gonna get it done in 2021! 😜


----------

